# Chaos overview ( lotta pics :-p )



## Rag D Mezzegis (Jul 22, 2009)

and here are my daemons.. 
same rules apply for these models, as the eldar.. except for the keeper of secrets wich took about 2.5 hours to paint..

fun fact.. the Shaggoth was painted in 67 minutes.. and the bloodthirster in just 42 a friend of mine timed me while i was painting these models 
i really like the shiny skin of the shaggoth.. to bad the model sucks in-game

the 2nd herald was scratchbuild by putting an ogre and a scraplauncher together with half a pack of greenstuff 
most of it was used to cover the furrrrr of the rhinox..

the last picture, is of a new project of mine.. rebasing the entire chaos army on new ( and improved, in my point of view ) lavabases.. sculpted with milliputt... but this is a LOOONG term project.. only have the one set completed.. and i guess.. it will be the last one.. at least until i am done with Eldar...


anycase.. here they are...
the 1st beastman i did not paint, but i just liked it to be here ...
the rest is all mine...

comments are welcome....


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

+rep for the Blue Scribes conversion, I really like it.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

IMO it looks damn good, but one question - shouldn't daemonettes have violet skin? I mean, they looks far better than that : / But everything else looks great.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

looks great dude, i would give you more rep but i cant...


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Very, very well done. :victory: The Shaggoth is terrific, I wish mine was half as good!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

These look great! + rep on these...

Only suggestion I have is to do some shading and highlighting on the flesh on the guy in the 12th (i think) picture. It looks a bit flat to me. Otherwise these are wonderful


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow I love the lava bases, and, well, all the models. Great (fast haha) paint jobs +rep


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great work. +rep from me. Especially love your Epidemius.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

+rep love it all and awesome to see fantasy


----------



## Rag D Mezzegis (Jul 22, 2009)

what is this REP everyone is talking about???


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Rep explanation: Check your Eldar thread

Oh, how did you do the slimy thing on the back of Epidemius's throne?


----------



## Rag D Mezzegis (Jul 22, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Oh, how did you do the slimy thing on the back of Epidemius's throne?


that is greenstuff what i put in a large gap between the parts.. and then just hacked away at it with a sculpting tool.. bit green/flesh and gloss varnish..


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Sweet. I'll redo my giant's pus-spots and such. :laugh: Man, that sounds gross!


----------



## Rag D Mezzegis (Jul 22, 2009)

good luck .. let me see the final results ok..


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

How did you manage to paint the Shaggoth in just 67 minutes (or am I just very slow and incredibly inept)?


----------



## Rag D Mezzegis (Jul 22, 2009)

dunno.. just paint really fast

i start counting when the model is primed and ready to be painted.. and i stop the timer when i wait for paint/inkts/washes to dry

to be said that the shaggoth was painted like 5 years afgo, so no washes were there

for the rest.. just paint....

fun fact also... i know you all wont believe this.. but i use just 2 brushes
.. a small drybrush and the large red tank brush both from gw...


----------

